# 4Sale 2011 Outback 312Bh



## askewed (Jun 3, 2010)

We purchased our Keystone Outback 312BH in the late spring of 2010. It was used to sleep in on our property while our home was being remodeled. Basically, four people slept in it for 6 months. It has only ever been towed once (from the dealer to our home - 30 mins) and has no maintenance or mechanical issues. It's honestly like new, super clean and ready for someone to enjoy. Sadly it won't be us as our home construction was more costly then we anticipated, so we have to let this great trailer go.









One the happy side someone is going to get a brand new 312BH at a great price. We aren't trying to make a penny on it's sale. We just need to be done with the monthly payment. The trailer served us well, saving countless thousands of dollars on temporary housing rental fees. It owes us nothing and we just want to see someone enjoy it in the way we thought we were going to.

So, I negotiated a great sale price last year, put down $3,000 and have been making payments for a year all you have to do is cover the balance and you're camping...

Like new 2011 Keystone Outback 312BH
Never camped in
Towed once for 30min
No mechanical or maintenance issues

$26,000

I posted some pictures of it here - http://gallery.me.com/skca#101194

Please contact me if you're interested. By replying or by email - [email protected]

If you're in the market for one of these beautiful trailers- today is your lucky day!


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Good luck with the sale. Just a thought though...knowing that it has been lived in for 6 months, I would want to see photos of the interior. I didn't see any when I looked at your photo tour of your unit.


----------



## askewed (Jun 3, 2010)

H2oSprayer said:


> Good luck with the sale. Just a thought though...knowing that it has been lived in for 6 months, I would want to see photos of the interior. I didn't see any when I looked at your photo tour of your unit.


Thank you and you are totally right. To anyone that's looking at the thread... I'll have those photos up in a day.

It's my fault for rushing around to get the post up. I wasn't thinking.

Thanks again!

Scott

Edited to add:

The interior is so perfect that it never occurred to me that it would be an issue. Now I'm seeing it from an outsider's perspective. pics coming...


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

I am not sure how quickly you have to get out of the payment or how flexible you are on price.......

I got a flyer this week that has the 2011 Anniversary model 312BH for 25,720.00 http://www.lerchrv.com/documents/34thAnnualOpenHouse_2011.pdf

I don't mean to be a nay sayer or let air out of sails - but i rembered the flyer and thought i should share to help facilitate your moving of your unit.....


----------



## askewed (Jun 3, 2010)

Clarkely,

I appreciate it, I do... But I'd say this. How many do they have? Is it just a sales ploy to get you in there? If yes, how long are you going to wait to take delivery? Don't forget sales tax... It's not quite apples to apples. That one may be a bit newer but honestly not by much, our trailer is perfect. That fancy nosecone can't be worth thousands of dollars.

In addition I'm a motivated seller. If a serious person comes forward, we'll work something out. I won't nickel and dime the situation, it doesn't benefit me to make 3 extra payment while I wait for my price. I don't have a price. I want/need to sell. Someone is going to be very happy when they contact me.

Best to you,
Scott


----------



## LaydBack (Aug 22, 2010)

clarkely said:


> I am not sure how quickly you have to get out of the payment or how flexible you are on price.......
> 
> I got a flyer this week that has the 2011 Anniversary model 312BH for 25,720.00 http://www.lerchrv.com/documents/34thAnnualOpenHouse_2011.pdf
> 
> I don't mean to be a nay sayer or let air out of sails - but i rembered the flyer and thought i should share to help facilitate your moving of your unit.....


Exactly along the lines of what I was thinking when I read and looked earlier today, shortly after it was posted. Didn't want to be the bearer of bad news, but most of us here are pretty savvy on the pricing of these. I have the 10th anniversary edition and got the local dealer to beat that price with slide covers, hardwired surge guard, Barker 3500, Fantastic fan, and the lockable water hatch. Again, not trying to say where the price should be, just hoping to give input that helps move the unit.


----------



## askewed (Jun 3, 2010)

srwsr said:


> I am not sure how quickly you have to get out of the payment or how flexible you are on price.......
> 
> I got a flyer this week that has the 2011 Anniversary model 312BH for 25,720.00 http://www.lerchrv.com/documents/34thAnnualOpenHouse_2011.pdf
> 
> I don't mean to be a nay sayer or let air out of sails - but i rembered the flyer and thought i should share to help facilitate your moving of your unit.....


Exactly along the lines of what I was thinking when I read and looked earlier today, shortly after it was posted. Didn't want to be the bearer of bad news, but most of us here are pretty savvy on the pricing of these. I have the 10th anniversary edition and got the local dealer to beat that price with slide covers, hardwired surge guard, Barker 3500, Fantastic fan, and the lockable water hatch. Again, not trying to say where the price should be, just hoping to give input that helps move the unit.
[/quote]

I'd appreciate knowing what price point makes sense in your opinions....


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

srwsr said:


> I am not sure how quickly you have to get out of the payment or how flexible you are on price.......
> 
> I got a flyer this week that has the 2011 Anniversary model 312BH for 25,720.00 http://www.lerchrv.c...nHouse_2011.pdf
> 
> I don't mean to be a nay sayer or let air out of sails - but i rembered the flyer and thought i should share to help facilitate your moving of your unit.....


Exactly along the lines of what I was thinking when I read and looked earlier today, shortly after it was posted. Didn't want to be the bearer of bad news, but most of us here are pretty savvy on the pricing of these. I have the 10th anniversary edition and got the local dealer to beat that price with slide covers, hardwired surge guard, Barker 3500, Fantastic fan, and the lockable water hatch. Again, not trying to say where the price should be, just hoping to give input that helps move the unit.
[/quote]

Swsr - Glad you received the information in a positive manor - I wanted to post it when i read it earlier, but i didn't want anyone to feel slighted or sound like i thought you were asking to much -IMO the value of anything is the price someone is willing to pay for an item, Good luck in the sale!! Hopefully you will be able or interested in camping in the future









My buddy got his anniversary for right around 25k as well and that was from a local dealer not a wholesaler.


----------



## LaydBack (Aug 22, 2010)

askewed said:


> I am not sure how quickly you have to get out of the payment or how flexible you are on price.......
> 
> I got a flyer this week that has the 2011 Anniversary model 312BH for 25,720.00 http://www.lerchrv.c...nHouse_2011.pdf
> 
> I don't mean to be a nay sayer or let air out of sails - but i rembered the flyer and thought i should share to help facilitate your moving of your unit.....


Exactly along the lines of what I was thinking when I read and looked earlier today, shortly after it was posted. Didn't want to be the bearer of bad news, but most of us here are pretty savvy on the pricing of these. I have the 10th anniversary edition and got the local dealer to beat that price with slide covers, hardwired surge guard, Barker 3500, Fantastic fan, and the lockable water hatch. Again, not trying to say where the price should be, just hoping to give input that helps move the unit.
[/quote]

I'd appreciate knowing what price point makes sense in your opinions....
[/quote]

First, glad to know that you can appreciate that we were both trying to be helpful. I agree with Clarkely, when I first got in the trade, we were told, "you're only worth what your replacement will accept". The laws of supply and demand are kind of what drives the camper market as well. If there are units available, then the potential buyers in your market have more options, which would probably require you to be more flexible. Is it a buyer's or seller's market? I first got on the trail last August, and did lots of homework. By the January RV & Camper show, I pretty much was decided on the camper and just started firming up the price with wholesalers that were within a reasonable driving or delivery distance. In February, I went in and saw my local dealer and gave him my extra equipment list and showed him my best price. My unit hadn't even been checked into inventory (had literally just arrived), and he wasn't "gonna lose my business", and he didn't have another one on the lot. In the end, I think I payed $1100-1300 more than my best quote online, but I didn't have delivery charges or road trip money in their best numbers. So, I don't know what to tell you to price it at, I will tell you that my best price online was $22,678 for the 10th anniversary edition with no extras, second best was $23,000. I think if you get down around the wholesale numbers, and if your unit is as like new as you say, you will probably start to attract serious people in the market. Hope this helps, it seems you may owe a little more or want to recoup a little bit, but do a little homework, and see where you need to be to make you and a potential new owner happy. Good Luck!!!


----------



## askewed (Jun 3, 2010)

Sorry for the long delay! We experienced a death in our extended family that put this on the back burner.... Okay...

I've added interior photos at the link - http://gallery.me.com/skca#101194 and as to the price... I just want to say this, if you're interested send me an email and I promise that we'll work out something that you'll be very happy with - I'm a motivated seller. No BS, no pretense lets just get someone in this trailer that can use and enjoy it!

Best,
Scott
[email protected]


----------



## askewed (Jun 3, 2010)

Price adjusted to $23,000.


----------



## plandon (Nov 1, 2010)

Saw your posting....Is the trailer still for sale?


----------

